# Fruit Salad



## Essiebunny (Mar 31, 2007)

I was asked to make a fruit salad for Easter and I don't know where to begin. What to I put in it, how big should the pieces be, do I have a dressing on the side? There will be about 30 people, but there will be many other dishes, as well. 
I certainly can use some suggestions.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2007)

Essiebunny, do you have a melon baller? Start with some canteloupe and some honeydew, toss in some sliced strawberries, some diced up peach slices (canned), add some mandarin orange slices, grapes are nice too. I toss in blueberries or raspberries if I have them. I like to do some banana slices at the end but I cut that all up into some lemon juice first so it doesn't brown. Then I use the lemon juice and the juice from any tinned fruit for the dressing on the fruit salad. Mmmmmmmmmmm! Good luck. 

There really aren't any rules, just make everything bite sized and you will be fine.


----------



## mish (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Essiebunny  

Whenever my friend has a bbq at her home she makes a beautiful fruit salad inside a watermelon with all kinds of fruit & paper umbrellas... similar to this:

Watermelon Basket Fruit Salad

It's not as difficult as it looks - I just half the watermelon, use a melon baller, and scoop everything inside. (You don't have to make the handle or the zigzag cuts, it's still a nice party presentation.) You could cheat & use a few cans of tropical fruit salad (drained) to fill in between the watermelon balls  

I like this one, as well:

Watermelon Coconut "Cake" with Raspberry Filling
wmeloncake.html

Or how about a Pineapple Boat...
knowledge.asp?akw=&catitemid=49&hlite=true&id=625&querytext=

Another Easter-y idea is Ambrosia - mini marshmallows, grapes, coconut, mandarin oranges, nuts & cool whip or sour cream (will have to look it up - or there may be a recipe here).

Edited to add: There may have been vodka involved in her watermelon (basket), but if there are children at the dinner, I would omit the booze.


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2007)

If you want to liven up your Easter Celebration, add a little cherry brandy to the fruit salad. It's a great compliment to the fruit.


----------



## JCook (Mar 31, 2007)

*Here is an easy and really good fruit salad: *
** 
*Sunshine Salad*
 
*1 can peach pie filling*
*4.5 oz. cool whip *
*1 can sweetened condensed milk *
*½ cup lemon juice*
*4 cans mandarin oranges, drain*
*1 large can pineapple tidbits, drain*
*1 cup tiny marshmallows*
*1 cup chopped pecans*
* *
*Mix all ingredients and chill before serving. *


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that I have found enough good fruit salads here to last all summer.  The watermelon coconut cake with raspberry filling does sound good, I'll give that a whirl in July when the melons start coming in.


----------



## jennerose (May 15, 2007)

*fruit salad*

Fruit salad can be made with only certain fruits such as apple,mango,pineapple,pappya,grape fruit,orange,kiwi,avacado are some fruits in which salad can be made.Either salad can be made individually with the fruits like waldrof salad,pineapple salad or fruits can be mixed to gether to make fruit salad,fruit chaat.While making salad fruits has to be cut in to dice because if u cut it in other shape the fruit may mash and it will not have good apperance.So while making salad,it has to be mixed gently.fruit salad can serve cold or at normal room temprature. Recommeded dressings are mayonnaise based,chaat,cream,honey lime,balsamic.


----------



## csalt (May 15, 2007)

It's good to try to have a variety of colour in it. Red skinned apples; green *and* red grapes; pink grapefruit; etc etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 19, 2007)

jennerose said:
			
		

> Fruit salad can be made with only certain fruits such as apple,mango,pineapple,pappya,grape fruit,orange,kiwi,avacado are some fruits in which salad can be made.


 
*Not true!* You can make a fruit salad from any combination of 1 or more fruits you wish! You can add any fruit to a green salad that you wish.


----------



## letscook (May 19, 2007)

This one is always a huge hit in our family and anywhere i take it, never any left.
1 Lg container of small curd cottage cheese
1 Lg container of coolwhip
1 lg pkg of jello flavor of your choice ( orange, rasberry, strawberry ar the best --Lime is ok  rasberry my favorite)
mix the together with mixer on low until blended

add 
1 to 2 lg can drained chunk pinneapple 
1 - 2 lg can dranined Maradrin ornages
you can add more if desire  i usually use 2 of each

yummy

refridge to ready to use.


----------



## miniman (May 19, 2007)

Personnally, I would use any combination of seasonal fruits, cut into bite size pieces, or even add other fruits that look good in the supermnarket. I love mixing the colours as well. My mother in law adds in tinned fruits. Add lemon juice and a little fruit juice. For a zest taste, add some lemonade just before serving.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

JCook said:


> *Here is an easy and really good fruit salad: *
> 
> *Sunshine Salad*
> 
> ...


haven't seen this before, it looks so good


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 6, 2007)

I usually make a tropical fruit salad that my kids love. It consists of cubed mangos, pineapples, water melon, pawpaw, then cut up passion fruit and empty it's contents in the salad. It's really yummy.


----------



## lpb (Dec 6, 2007)

I love fruit salad...I usually make it with any assortment of bite-sized fruit.  Also top it with the best sauce ever: I can marsh mellow mix with 1 box of cream cheese.  I could dip just about anything in there and it would come out yummy!!

lpb

Printed Big


----------



## Bilby (Dec 6, 2007)

I grab whatever's in season and add nothing else to it. At serving time, either icecream or plain (or vanilla) yoghurt, but that's pushing the limit.


----------



## stassie (Dec 6, 2007)

I love making a fruit salad using a mixture of any fresh / canned fruit, and adding a tin of boysenberries. It makes the salad a lovely pink colour, and tastes great.


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Dec 10, 2008)

On that sunshine fruit salad, we use the cherry pie filling instead and call it pink cloud


----------



## backybay (Dec 13, 2008)

JCook said:


> *Here is an easy and really good fruit salad: *
> 
> *Sunshine Salad*
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you


----------



## africhef (Dec 13, 2008)

jkoni that is how I make mine but here I have to get canned passion fruit or use juice.


----------

